# Uber ratings, what they really mean



## Cody (Sep 18, 2014)

Thought this was spot on.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I spend hours in my taxi not worrying about my rating.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Cody said:


> Thought this was spot on.


Great job, thanks


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I spend hours in my taxi not worrying about my rating.


 Yup, it's tough enough having to deal with the occasional irate and/or drunk pax, but being rated? lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cody said:


> Thought this was spot on.


I should print this out...


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I made a screenshot and saved it


----------

